# Compare apples and oranges



## Slimerina

How can I translate this expression "*to mix aplles and oranges*" into Italian? I would say "mischiare mele con patate" but I'm not sure it is the standard idiomatic expression in Italian.
Thank you.


----------



## vmx79

If you speak of a milk shake, you can traslate "frullato di mela e arancia".
Otherwisew you can use:
miscelare mele e arance
frullare mele e arance


----------



## TimLA

Hmmm...I think we might need more context here.

In AE, the most common use of "mixing apples with oranges" is figurative and indicates two things grouped together that are not similar.

Example:
Your going to see the Picasso and Michelangelo exhibits on the same day?
That's mixing apples with oranges.

Is this what you're looking for?
Or are you looking for something literal?


----------



## london calling

TimLA said:


> In AE, the most common use of "mixing apples with oranges" is figurative and indicates two things grouped together that are not similar.
> 
> Example:
> You're going to see the Picasso and Michelangelo exhibits on the same day?
> That's mixing apples with oranges.


Hello!

I must admit I was thinking along the same lines as you, as we use the expression in the same way in BE.

In Italian they say, _confondere/mischiare la lana con la seta_, but that's slightly different, I think: if you say that, one of the things you're referring to is inferior to the other (which is not the case with Picasso and Michaelangelo: as you say, they're simply different!).

E il suggerimento di Slimerina (mele e patate)? Nessuno lo ha mai sentito?


----------



## Azazel81

london calling said:


> Hello!
> 
> I must admit I was thinking along the same lines as you, as we use the expression in the same way in BE.
> 
> In Italian they say, _confondere/mischiare la lana con la seta_, but that's slightly different, I think: if you say that, one of the things you're referring to is inferior to the other (which is not the case with Picasso and Michaelangelo: as you say, they're simply different!).
> 
> E il suggerimento di Slimerina (mele e patate)? Nessuno lo ha mai sentito?


 

I've personally never heard of this "mele e patate". But I do hear a lot of times (at least where I leave) the expression "prendere fischi per fiaschi" or "prendere Roma per toma". Maybe they would fit well in here even if in Italian, as you can see, there's more than just a simple rhyme.


----------



## london calling

Azazel81 said:


> I've personally never heard of this "mele e patate". But I do hear a lot of times (at least where I leave) the expression "prendere fischi per fiaschi" or "prendere Roma per toma". Maybe they would fit well in here even if in Italian, as you can see, there's more than just a simple rhyme.


But doesn't that mean to misunderstand something (to take one thing for another)? _To mix apples and oranges_ doesn't mean that at all (see Tim's post, which explains it perfectly.)


----------



## Slimerina

I found this expression in a figurative sense (to mix two totally different things).


----------



## Azazel81

london calling said:


> But doesn't that mean to misunderstand something (to take one thing for another)? _To mix apples and oranges_ doesn't mean that at all (see Tim's post, which explains it perfectly.)


 

Uhm... yeah, absolutely. You're right!  And I totally misunderstood... Ho preso fischi per fiaschi, by the way... 

But maybe this could work: "mischiare il dolce col salato".  (at least this is what we say, and at the moment I can't think of anything better in italian )


----------



## anglomania1

london calling said:


> Hello!
> 
> I must admit I was thinking along the same lines as you, as we use the expression in the same way in BE.


 
Hello Jo, 
until you posted, I thought it may be AE - I've never heard of it!!!
Must've led a sheltered life!
Anglo


----------



## Zenof

Il modo di dire in italiano è _mischiare capre e cavoli,_ più raramente si sente _mischiare patate e lenticchie_


----------



## london calling

Zenof said:


> Il modo di dire in italiano è _mischiare capre e cavoli_


 
Perdonami se mi permetto, ma non è _salvare capre e cavoli_? 

Mi ricordo un thread di qualche mese fa che parlava del "riddle" da cui proviene questa espressione italiana (leggitela comunque, è interessante!). Non siamo riusciti a tradurla però in inglese, nonstante fosse scritto da un inglese (in Latino).


----------



## TimLA

Zenof said:


> Il modo di dire in italiano è _mischiare capre e cavoli,_ più raramente si sente _mischiare patate e lenticchie_


 
BRAVA!!!

Con google:
"mischiare capre e cavoli" - 106 colpi
"capri e cavoli" - 7,020 colpi, alcuni con titoli uguale, e con lo stesso significato.


----------



## Azazel81

london calling said:


> Perdonami se mi permetto, ma non è _salvare capre e cavoli_?
> 
> Mi ricordo un thread di qualche mese fa che parlava del "riddle" da cui proviene questa espressione italiana (leggitela comunque, è interessante!). Non siamo riusciti a tradurla però in inglese, nonstante fosse scritto da un inglese (in Latino).


 
Sì, esatto. Deriva da una specie di indovinello, ed è proprio "salvare capre e cavoli".
Sinceramente non ho mai sentito "mischiare capre e cavoli"


----------



## Zenof

london calling said:


> Perdonami se mi permetto, ma non è _salvare capre e cavoli_?
> 
> Mi ricordo un thread di qualche mese fa che parlava del "riddle" da cui proviene questa espressione italiana (leggitela comunque, è interessante!). Non siamo riusciti a tradurla però in inglese, nonstante fosse scritto da un inglese (in Latino).


 
Ciao LC,
esiste sia _salvare capr*a *e cavoli,_ e c'è tutta la storiella della barca con cui si dovevano trasportare sia la capra che i cavoli che porta a questa frase, e poi c'è la frase _mischiare capr*e *e cavoli,_ cioè mettere insieme cose che non c'entrano nulla fra loro, ma al momento non ho il dizionario etimologico a portata di mano per scoprirne l'origine.


----------



## london calling

Zenof said:


> Ciao LC,
> esiste sia _salvare capr*a *e cavoli,_ e c'è tutta la storiella della barca con cui si dovevano trasportare sia la capra che i cavoli che porta a questa frase, e poi c'è la frase _mischiare capr*e *e cavoli,_ cioè mettere insieme cose che non c'entrano nulla fra loro, ma al momento non ho il dizionario etimologico a portata di mano per scoprirne l'origine.


Grazie del chiarimento!


----------



## furs

Mai sentito mischiare capra e cavoli. Oer quanto vale google in questo senso, ci sono solo 75 hits...  un po' pochini per sostenere che si tratti di espressione di uso comune!


----------



## Slimerina

So, "mischiare capre e cavoli" appears 103 times in google; "mettere insieme mele e pere" appears 118 times. I think both can be right for my translation. Maybe, the second one is nearer to the lexical field of the original "to mix apples and oranges" since we are always talking about fruits. Do you agree?


----------



## furs

Yes, but a colloquial expression which is semantically equivalent has not come up yet (and I doubt there is one).


----------



## Einstein

Piuttosto che "mischiare capre e cavoli", direi "cavoli a merenda". Non so se ci sta precisamente in questo contesto...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nemmeno io ho mai sentito "mischiare capra e cavoli" e non ci trovo nemmeno un senso logico ad essere sincero..
Credo di aver sentito "mescolare l'acqua col vin santo".


----------



## Zenof

Sarà una questione tutta isolana forse, ma l'ho sentito dire anche da persone della penisola...

cavoli a merenda: qualcosa che è inopportuna, come il cavolo che non è cibo da merenda.


----------



## furs

Cavoli a merenda non c'entra  in questo contesto. 'You can't compare apples and oranges' e' la risposta che dai a qualcuno che ti chiede -- per esempio -- 'E' piu' bravo Del Piero o Ronaldo?' (scusate se ho detto un'eresia, non me ne intendo di calcio).


----------



## miri

The closest to "mix apples and oranges" I can think of is "non si possono sommare mele e pere"


----------



## federicoft

miri said:


> The closest to "mix apples and oranges" I can think of is "non si possono sommare mele e pere"



Yes, I was surprised nobody mentioned this one yet.
Or even "confondere/mischiare pere con mele".


----------



## federicoft

Zenof said:


> Il modo di dire in italiano è _mischiare capre e cavoli_



Quello è _salvare _capre e cavoli.


----------



## miri

It is "sommare" because it was used by elementary teachers in a Maths context  but then it got a more extensive use.

EDIT: You should read all the posts, Fede, it's already been said )


----------



## anglomania1

miri said:


> EDIT: You should read all the posts, Fede, it's already been said )


 
I've often repeated what has already been said - and have thought that posts I'd already read had disappeared! Then I realised that there were 2 pages or more to some threads!!!
Anglo


----------



## furs

Still, even 'mele e pere' is not established as a common idiomatic expression. I have given a lot of thought to this (too much no doubt) and still I haven't been able to find an equivalent that is really used.


----------



## Zenof

Ciao,
a onor del vero devo dire di aver controllato nel dizionario, e nonostante l'abbia sempre sentito dire _mischiare capre e cavoli_ non c'è , in compenso ho trovato:

_mescolare il sacro con il profano..._

Please, non ditemi che non avete mai sentito neanche questo?


----------



## furs

Sentito, ma non e' la stessa cosa......


----------



## nopria

Mischiare capre e cavoli si dice eccome (il fatto che Google ne riporti un uso scarso non va preso come smentita ma come conferma) e secondo me insieme a "sommare mele e pere" è la traduzione migliore e più vicina di "mixing apples with oranges". In particolare l'espressione italiana è ancora più incisiva, perché i due elementi capre e cavoli si differenziano non solo sul piano dell'aspetto e dell'uso, ma anche funzionale (attivo/passivo) e dinamico (animato/inanimato).


----------



## King Crimson

nopria said:


> Mischiare capre e cavoli si dice eccome



Sarei più cauto. Io, personalmente, non l'ho mai sentito e così come me anche altri utenti in questa discussione. Comunque, se vuoi discuterne, ti suggerisco di aprire una discussione nel forum Solo Italiano.


----------



## Tellure

King Crimson said:


> Sarei più cauto. Io, personalmente, non l'ho mai sentito e così come me anche altri utenti in questa discussione. Comunque, se vuoi discuterne, ti suggerisco di aprire una discussione nel forum Solo Italiano.


Intervengo solo per confermare che non ho trovato nessun riferimento nei dizionari o altra fonte autorevole, per cui mi sembra sbagliato affermare con tanta sicurezza che sia la traduzione giusta per "Mix apples and oranges". Neanche io l'avevo mai sentita prima d'ora, tra l'altro.


----------



## Holymaloney

Per quello che vale, anch'io non ho mai sentito dire * mischiare capre e cavoli*


----------



## tsoapm

I’ve heard of mixed _metaphors_, if that’s any help.  It’s like Australian Dancing Federation President Barry Fife says: one bad egg can rot the whole barrel!


----------



## King Crimson

> NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:
> Abbiamo ormai appurato che non c'è accordo tra i madrelingua per quanto riguarda "mischiare capre e cavoli" Se  qualcuno fosse interessato ad approfondire l'argomento è invitato ad aprire una discussione in "Solo italiano".
> In questa discussione limitiamoci a discutere le possibili traduzioni di "Mix apples and oranges" evitando, se possibile, di ridiscutere "mischiare capre e cavoli".
> Grazie


----------



## Tellure

Zenof said:


> Ciao,
> a onor del vero devo dire di aver controllato nel dizionario, e nonostante l'abbia sempre sentito dire _mischiare capre e cavoli_ non c'è , in compenso ho trovato:
> 
> _mescolare il sacro con il profano..._
> 
> Please, non ditemi che non avete mai sentito neanche questo?


*mescolare il sacro col profano*
Fig.: mescolare insieme cose, persone o anche idee eterogenee o addirittura contrastanti, che comunque non hanno niente a che vedere le une con le altre. Anche semplicemente confonderle, far confusione.
Sacro - Dizionario dei modi di dire - Corriere.it

Non è la stessa cosa, è vero, ma a quanto pare non esiste qualcosa di simile in italiano.

Un'altra espressione in questa direzione è:
*mescolare ebrei e samaritani*
Mettere insieme cose di natura molto diversa, oppure contrastante, opposta.
Il termine generico _Ebrei_ indica qui gli abitanti della Galilea, un popolo dell'antica Palestina come i _Samaritani_. Fra Galilei e Samaritani, confinanti di territorio, non ci fu mai possibilità di accordo.
Ebreo - Dizionario dei modi di dire - Corriere.it

Siamo sempre, però, su un altro stile, registro, ecc.


----------



## MR1492

nopria said:


> Mischiare capre e cavoli si dice eccome (il fatto che Google ne riporti un uso scarso non va preso come smentita ma come conferma) e secondo me insieme a "sommare mele e pere" è la traduzione migliore e più vicina di "mixing apples with oranges". In particolare l'espressione italiana è ancora più incisiva, perché i due elementi capre e cavoli si differenziano non solo sul piano dell'aspetto e dell'uso, ma anche funzionale (attivo/passivo) e dinamico (animato/inanimato).



"Mischiare" is mixing or misidentifying two items.  The English phrase is "comparing apples to oranges."  That is to say, the physical characteristics of the two items (although of similar type) are so different that any comparison or analysis is invalid. For example, one could say, "You can't compare the humor of Jerry Lewis to Lenny Bruce.  Yes, they are both comedians but 'you are comparing apples to oranges!'"  

If anything was a literal translation, it would be more like "confrontare capre e cavoli."

Phil


----------



## Fooler

Scusate se mi intrometto . Perchè, come senso ampio, invece di usare sempre _mischiare _non usiamo _confondere_ ?

_Non confondere le mele con le arance ?_ Qui hanno espresso le pere ma penso che il significato renda il _confondere_ le cose anziché mischiare pur rimanendo sul post di TIMLa o altri (tipo _confondere la lana con la seta_) come _close to the meaning_


----------



## johngiovanni

Perhaps the meaning is clear whatever fruits you use.  However, the only version I have actually heard in my few visits to Italy is "(non) confondere le mele con le pere", which I understood as  "Non confondere due entità ontologicamente distinte".
But, hey, I was "un filosofo mancato" - but I'm alright now. I think.


----------



## MR1492

johngiovanni said:


> Perhaps the meaning is clear whatever fruits you use.  However, the only version I have actually heard in my few visits to Italy is "(non) confondere le mele con le pere", which I understood as  "Non confondere due entità ontologicamente distinte".
> But, hey, I was "un filosofo mancato" - but I'm alright now. *I think.*



Therefore, you am!


----------



## johngiovanni

MR1492 said:


> Therefore, you am!


Certo.  Definitely I is.


----------



## Tellure

Vi sottopongo un altro modo di dire:

*prendere lucciole per lanterne*
Capire o vedere una cosa per un'altra, sbagliarsi, confondere due cose vagamente simili.
Lucciola - Dizionario dei modi di dire - Corriere.it

Mi sembra che qui ci stiamo allontanando un po' dall'originale, ma forse in alcuni contesti potrebbe essere una buona soluzione.

Edit:
E poi ci sarebbe anche:

*prendere fischi per fiaschi*
Sbagliarsi grossolanamente, confondendo tra loro due cose completamente diverse. Il detto si basa sul gioco di parole.
Fischio - Dizionario dei modi di dire - Corriere.it


----------



## johngiovanni

That's very interesting.  I do know the two idioms and have used them in writing. They both seem to indicate things which are clearly "completamente diverse", rather than things which are "vagamente simili" - though perhaps to a point that depends on the onlooker.  The differences are obvious, though we often get confused. We confuse things which are clearly, objectively,  different.

With "apples and oranges" or "l_e mele e le pere_", however,  there is no such "gioco di parole".  They belong to the same broad group ("fruits") but are "categorically different".  Apples and pears are arguably more similar than _lucciole_ and _lanterne_ or _fischi_ and _fiaschi_.
This is a roundabout way of saying that "mixing apples with oranges" or "confondere le mele con le pere" is not quite the same as "prendere fischi per fiaschi / lucciole per lanterne".

However, the dictionary definitions of the sayings _do_ suggest a close agreement.


----------



## Tellure

johngiovanni said:


> That's very interesting.  I do know the two idioms and have used them in writing. They both seem to indicate things which are clearly "completamente diverse", rather than things which are "vagamente simili" - though perhaps to a point that depends on the onlooker.  The differences are obvious, though we often get confused. We confuse things which are clearly different.
> 
> With "apples and oranges" or "l_e mele e le pere_", however,  there is no such "gioco di parole".  They belong to the same broad group ("fruits") but are "categorically different".  Apples and pears are arguably more similar than _lucciole_ and _lanterne_ or _fischi_ and _fiaschi_.


Sì, indubbiamente.

Edit:
Jg, riesci a pensare ad un contesto, ad una frase con "compare apples and oranges"?
Magari è più facile vedere se i nostri modi di dire possono adattarsi o magari a qualcuno viene in mente qualcos'altro.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Comparing the German and British health system is like comparing apples with oranges."  (from a blog).
They are both health systems, but are very different.
They belong to the same broad category, but are very different.
They do not belong to obviously different categories, like _fischi_ and _fiaschi_, or _lucciole _and _lanterne_.
There is no play on words.
Sarebbe come confondere le mele con le pere.
Does this help?


----------



## Tellure

johngiovanni said:


> "Comparing the German and British health system is like comparing apples with oranges."  (from a blog).
> They are both health systems, but are very different.
> They belong to the same broad category, but are very different.
> They do not belong to obviously different categories, like _fischi_ and _fiaschi_, or _lucciole _and _lanterne_.
> There is no play on words.
> Sarebbe come confondere le mele con le pere.
> Does this help?


Sì, certo! Adesso è chiarissimo!! 
No, direi proprio che non sono adatti i modi di dire che ho proposto, li usiamo in modo diverso. Vada per "mele e pere"! 
Grazie, Jg!


----------



## Lorena1970

In Toscana, ma pare sia diventato un detto noto, si dice "_Mischiare il culo con le quarant'ore_"

Direi però che il detto italiano più diffuso che può corrispondere a "compare apples and oranges" sia (come anche suggerito nell'articolo linkato) "_ci sta come i cavoli a merenda_"


----------



## pebblespebbles

Piccola digressione: convengo con chi ha proposto la traduzione di "mix apples and oranges" con "mischiare mele e pere"' dovrebbere essere preceduti da una negazione "don't mix..", "non mischiare.'". La ragione del modo di dire italiano suppongo stia in quello che mia madre mi ha da sempre detto riguardo al modo di conservare le mele. Le mele si conservano molto a lungo, se tenute in luogo asciutto e fresco, per mesi e mesi(lei compra regolarmente 3 o 4 cassette  di mele a settembre-ottobre durante la raccolta e le bastano per tutto l' inverno, perdono succo ma diventano dolci e sempre ottime per torte etc..). Non cosi' le pere che marciscono dopo 10 giorni. Non vanno unite alle mele perche' se le prime marciscono fanno marcire anche le seconde. Diversamente le patate, che, potenzialmente possono essere unite alle mele nelle cassette per conservarsi a lungo, per mesi. Gli orticoltori del passato levavano le patate solo d' estate e le conservavano fino alla successiva stagione.
Il detto"Non si puo' salvare/mischiare capra e cavoli" non solo unisce due entita' ontologicamente(! Vai con la filosofia) distinti, ma escludentesi, poiche' la capra mangia I cavoli.
Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

pebblespebbles said:


> Il detto"Non si puo' salvare/mischiare capra e cavoli" non solo unisce due entita' ontologicamente(! Vai con la filosofia) distinti, ma escludentesi, poiche' la capra mangia I cavoli.
> Ciao



Appunto, come le pere fanno marcire le mele, stando alla tua descrizione.

Il punto è che il detto inglese è "Don't mix apples and oranges"...!


----------



## london calling

Tellure said:


> Sì, indubbiamente.
> 
> Edit:
> Jg, riesci a pensare ad un contesto, ad una frase con "compare apples and oranges"?
> Magari è più facile vedere se i nostri modi di dire possono adattarsi o magari a qualcuno viene in mente qualcos'altro.


See this post, Tellure:


TimLA said:


> In AE, the most common use of "mixing apples with oranges" is figurative and indicates two things grouped together that are not similar.
> 
> Example:
> Your going to see the Picasso and Michelangelo exhibits on the same day?
> That's mixing apples with oranges.


_Prendere fischi per fiaschi_ e _prendere lucciole per lanterne_ non hanno questo significato.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> See this post, Tellure:
> 
> _Prendere fischi per fiaschi_ e _prendere lucciole per lanterne_ non hanno questo significato.


Concordo! (aspettavo giusto il parere di un madrelingua per commentare  )


----------



## Tellure

london calling said:


> See this post, Tellure:
> 
> _Prendere fischi per fiaschi_ e _prendere lucciole per lanterne_ non hanno questo significato.


Sì, certo, ma poi MR1942 ha proposto un'altra versione con il verbo "compare", e non ero sicura di aver capito la differenza perciò chiedevo un altro esempio.


MR1492 said:


> "Mischiare" is mixing or misidentifying two items.  The English phrase is "comparing apples to oranges."  That is to say, the physical characteristics of the two items (although of similar type) are so different that any comparison or analysis is invalid. For example, one could say, "You can't compare the humor of Jerry Lewis to Lenny Bruce.  Yes, they are both comedians but 'you are comparing apples to oranges!'"
> 
> If anything was a literal translation, it would be more like "confrontare capre e cavoli."
> 
> Phil


Io stessa avevo detto che mi sembravano non corrispondere esattamente ma che forse in alcuni contesti potevano adattarsi. L'esempio di Jg ha definitivamente spazzato via ogni mio dubbio, e infatti, mi cito (post 47 Compare apples and oranges):


Tellure said:


> Sì, certo! Adesso è chiarissimo!!
> No, direi proprio che non sono adatti i modi di dire che ho proposto, li usiamo in modo diverso. Vada per "mele e pere"!
> Grazie, Jg!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Forse la difficoltà a tradurre deriva dal fatto che per qualche strana differenza culturale non riusciamo (almeno io non riesco) a cogliere l'assurdità intrinseca del mischiare o confrontare mele e arance.
Nella macedonia io metto sempre cubetti di mele, arance, pere, banane etc. e non ci vedo niente di strano a chiedere:
"Cosa preferisci? Le mele o le arance?"


TimLA said:


> Your going to see the Picasso and Michelangelo exhibits on the same day?
> That's mixing apples with oranges.





MR1492 said:


> For example, one could say, "You can't compare the humor of Jerry Lewis to Lenny Bruce. Yes, they are both comedians but 'you are comparing apples to oranges!'"


Direi "sono due pianeti diversi. Non li puoi mischiare/confrontare"


----------



## Tellure

Pietruzzo said:


> Forse la difficoltà a tradurre deriva dal fatto che per qualche strana differenza culturale non riusciamo (almeno io non riesco) a cogliere l'assurdità intrinseca del mischiare o confrontare mele e arance.
> Nella macedonia io metto sempre cubetti di mele, arance, pere, banane etc. e non ci vedo niente di strano a chiedere:
> "Cosa preferisci? Le mele o le arance?"
> 
> 
> 
> Direi "sono due pianeti diversi. Non li puoi mischiare/confrontare"


"Sono due pianeti diversi" mi piace molto, ed è effettivamente un modo di dire che in italiano è più comprensibile rispetto al confronto tra mele e pere.


----------



## Lorena1970

Pietruzzo said:


> Forse la difficoltà a tradurre deriva dal fatto che per qualche strana differenza culturale non riusciamo (almeno io non riesco) a cogliere l'assurdità intrinseca del mischiare o confrontare mele e arance.



Se leggi il post# c'è il link alla storia del detto inglese



> sono due pianeti diversi






Ho trovato questo in rete " Non puoi paragonare un rubinetto al niagara" che mi sembra divertente per quanto rappresenti un detto che paragona due cose di diversa importanza, più che due cose incompatibili...!


----------

